# Repairing Damage to Styrofoam Box Under the Passenger Seat?



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I could not find a post referencing the Styrofoam box under the passenger seat and the damaged caused by a passenger's shoes. I think the box covers the infotainment Amp in the SEL-P Fender system?
-Has anyone discussed this with VW?
-Clearly this extremely soft cover will not last long without better protection. 
-Perhaps someone with a 3D printer will check it out to see if it is a feasible project? 
Thanks for suggestions on options.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the discussion should be with the person that damaged it, not VW. VW can't protect from "bad actors".


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Ouch, yeah I'm always careful when I get in my car since the driver side also has one.

I would imagine that the part cannot be that expensive


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

if you get the weather tech mats they have higher molding which would protect it. 
in our VW we have the AMP there with a metal cover.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris4789 said:


> I could not find a post referencing the Styrofoam box under the passenger seat and the damaged caused by a passenger's shoes. I think the box covers the infotainment Amp in the SEL-P Fender system?
> -Has anyone discussed this with VW?
> -Clearly this extremely soft cover will not last long without better protection.
> -Perhaps someone with a 3D printer will check it out to see if it is a feasible project?
> Thanks for suggestions on options.


The Fender audio amp is under the driver's seat. The device under the passenger seat is the Area View controller, which takes input from all four of the cameras around the car, and does all the fold-spindle-mutilate image transformation to create the 360 degree overhead virtual view along with the other configurable views.

I have no particular comment on how to prevent the damage. If you're dying to restore that perfect virgin styrofoam look, it's part number 3G0 907 285 "bracket for elec.contr. module", listing out for the princely sum of $47.62. Yes, for styrofoam. A very small bit of Internet sleuthing will find you one for just about a pair of Andrew Jacksons. Or, feel free to 3D print something more robust against passenger stomping and clomping.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

you can also buy spray foam in a can.. 
let it harden and then cut to shape then paint black.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Seems like an odd choice of material for that cover. My '08 Jetta has a plastic cover over the amp under the passenger seat, which is obviously a much more durable solution.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Our JSW had a similar box housing the Bluetooth module; when I replaced the stereo I pulled it out. I installed a small Alpine amp in the same spot, but to protect it replaced the foam "bracket" with a modified "plastic project box":

https://www.pchcables.com/ec-021-002-043.html

I started with something like this to provide ventilation for the amp but protecting it from feet when the seat is at the rearmost position:

https://www.circuitspecialists.com/molded-plastic-project-box-ggd015.html

These are available from a ton of places in dozens of sizes and configurations. Mine is screwed to the floor, as is the amp, after placing a square of 1/2" plywood under the carpet. I'd find one that provides the covering of the box you desire, trim it and velcro it to the OE foam box.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*A Possible Fix*

The damage got a little worse to my “Module Bracket” (Styrofoam Box) under the passenger seat and the dealer suggested a failure in the electronic module was due to someone kicking it, as evidenced by the Styrofoam damage in my post #1. They still replaced the module under warranty, but to avoid the discussion in the future, I bought a new bracket for $16 (the price has come down a lot since the Atlas was introduced).
-To elude the same damage, I brushed on 5 min epoxy (tinted black) and wrapped the leading edge with 1.5” wide fiberglass
-I used 5 min epoxy because tests on scrap Styrofoam showed regular epoxy runs badly before setting up, due to horizonal and vertical surfaces on the bracket
-You have to move very fast and have a helper to hold and manipulate the bracket while working on it to: get a coat of epoxy down, lay fiberglass down and another coat of epoxy over the fiberglass. All before it becomes unworkable in approx. 4? minutes
-I used pins to hold the fiberglass in position while working on it
-Painters tape across the module gave me a straight line to make it look better. Remove the tape at about minute 5?, or it will be very difficult to remove
-After curing one day, I sanded any rough edges and a couple of small runs
-I re-taped a line and applied a second coat of epoxy and removed the tape soon after brushing the last of the epoxy 
-I chose epoxy over resin normally used with fiberglass as I was told the resin would melt Styrofoam
-Some of the epoxy in my tests never cured and remained sticky. A search revealed too much hardener caused the problem. More tests using slightly less hardener i.e. 45% to about 55% resin, allowed it to cure correctly. I suggest you test some mixes before applying on the bracket 

-To remove the bracket from the Atlas: You need to get a short “tab” on the drivers side of the bracket, out of a hole in the carpet (see “Finished Product” Pic). Push horizontally on the drivers side of the bracket toward the passenger door, then lift. A 1” putty knife can help hold the carpet back from the tab to allow easier removal 
-Devcon 5 minute epoxy was $13 from Amazon; Black Pigment was $8 from Tap Plastics
-Module Bracket - Volkswagen 3G0-907-285* OEM For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas $15.88* VWparts vortex**https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-module-bracket-3g0907285

I am hopeful this holds up better to ski boots and high heels (I’m unsure which is more damaging), but it has to be better than the stock design.


----------

